
What is Music? Towards a Working Definition of “Music” - pjdorrell
https://whatismusic.info/blog/TowardsAWorkingDefinitionOfMusic.html
======
peapicker
My working definition is "Music is organized sound".

This is neither subjective nor egocentric.

While this includes many things that some would not consider music, it at
least doesn't seem to exclude anything that humans at one time or another have
called music, many of which I find enjoyable. (Japanoise, Power noise, etc).

~~~
pjdorrell
What do you mean by “many things that some would not consider music”? Is there
some group of people who would consider all “organized sounds” to be music?
Are you one of those people?

